# HAUNTED RADIO: stephen king's it, the return of retched radio, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we will give you the latest news on the upcoming remake of Stephen King's It, and more!!

Then, we review the 1976 classic, 'The Omen.' You will also enjoy another edition of 'Retched Radio, as a man travels by ship to find his lost fiance, only to discover some very odd circumstances in a tale titled, 'Happy Return.' all of this and so very much more on the June 8 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-060816.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

